# Change music playing in villager's houses?



## astoria (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey guys! Just wanna say I'm new to the forum and have been lurking for a few days so I finally decided to join c:

Anyway, is there a way to change the music playing in villagers houses? I haven't played any AC games besides the gamecube one when it first came out so when I met Sterling and Flurry I fell in love with them! But the music in their houses in New Horizons is so creepy, especially Sterling. I never heard of the song K.K. Dirge before and heard it for the first time a month ago and got chills, it's easily the creepiest song in the series. I kicked Sterling out because he was my starter and I wanted to have his real house. I thought it was gonna be a cool medieval theme because he's in knight armor but imagine my disappointment when I went into his house and saw that he was in a jail cell hearing this horrifying music. 

I can't even enter his house anymore or put the volume on mute whenever I visit him to see if he's doing a DIY or something. I already bought him two K.K. Slider songs and I basically just wasted songs and money gifting it to him because he never put's the other songs on. I even gave him a cute music player and a stereo, and nothing works. But what's weird to me is, in his basic starter house he had K.K. Dirge playing and I gave him another song and it always played when I went into his room. Flurry is another character with such a cute house but the music is a little unsettling. Although K.K. Hypno is less scary than K.K. Dirge I still would like to find a way to change it.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to swap with you - Jacques is listening to some beepy music that makes me grind my teeth, so I would gladly listen to KK Dirge and send you his KK BeepBeepBeep. I will be glad to see if someone has a real solution, though  

I was wondering about whether or not gifting Jacques music would work, and now you have saved me the bells. Thanks!


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't think you can change their songs, but you can try to gift Sterling items so he doesn't put out his music player anymore. He may eventually even give it to you. I totally know what you mean, I was thinking of getting Sterling and the moment I saw his house on the house thread I noped out


----------



## astoria (Apr 21, 2020)

senbeiiscool said:


> I don't think you can change their songs, but you can try to gift Sterling items so he doesn't put out his music player anymore. He may eventually even give it to you. I totally know what you mean, I was thinking of getting Sterling and the moment I saw his house on the house thread I noped out


Well I just gifted Sterling a bunch of furniture items and he still has the music player out, so I just wasted more bells buying stuff >.<


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 21, 2020)

astoria said:


> Well I just gifted Sterling a bunch of furniture items and he still has the music player out, so I just wasted more bells buying stuff >.<


It'll probably take quite a lot of time and it's not guaranteed. My Vivian who I've had for about 3 weeks now just gave me her music player, but she's been regularly giving me stuff from her house recently. I think it's all about the friendship level in the end, but I'm only speculating


----------



## astoria (Apr 22, 2020)

Wondering if anyone else has had this problem, I know this thread got buried a while back. Sterling’s house still doesn’t play the songs I gave him.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

purple_vixen said:


> I would love to swap with you - Jacques is listening to some beepy music that makes me grind my teeth, so I would gladly listen to KK Dirge and send you his KK BeepBeepBeep. I will be glad to see if someone has a real solution, though
> 
> I was wondering about whether or not gifting Jacques music would work, and now you have saved me the bells. Thanks!


----------



## moonchu (Apr 22, 2020)

i gifted fang kk bossa or w/e and he is now listening to that. it's kind weird tho cause he put the record on the floor, but it's definitely playing in the room.

iirc, i just handed it to him, rather than sending it in a letter. not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## astoria (Apr 22, 2020)

moonchu said:


> i gifted fang kk bossa or w/e and he is now listening to that. it's kind weird tho cause he put the record on the floor, but it's definitely playing in the room.
> 
> iirc, i just handed it to him, rather than sending it in a letter. not sure if that helps or not.


Yeah I’ve been handing him his gifts, I haven’t sent gifts in the mail yet.


----------



## astoria (Apr 24, 2020)

I’ve wasted three KK songs on Sterling now and he never plays them


----------



## astoria (Apr 25, 2020)

Omggg I gave flurry KK Bossa and the next day it was immediately playing in her house! I think sterling is just not liking the songs I’m giving him

edit: SHE JUST STARTED SINGING WHILE I WAS PLAYING THE PIANO


----------



## Calysis (Apr 25, 2020)

astoria said:


> Omggg I gave flurry KK Bossa and the next day it was immediately playing in her house! I think sterling is just not liking the songs I’m giving him
> 
> edit: SHE JUST STARTED SINGING WHILE I WAS PLAYING THE PIANO


That is pretty amazing news!! I'm going to test this with some of my villagers as well; I'll post back with updates.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 25, 2020)

...Sterling lives in a jail cell? Oh. That's. Well, my brother wanted to move him in via amiibo because we thought he looked cool but I never got around to it. And that sounds awful and kinda makes me glad I never moved him in, which makes me sad because his design is awesome  His house in NL is really nice too, it looks like a castle with the library wall, a grand piano, and that kind of stuff!




On topic though, it's good to know they can in fact change the music that's playing.


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 25, 2020)

astoria said:


> Omggg I gave flurry KK Bossa and the next day it was immediately playing in her house! I think sterling is just not liking the songs I’m giving him
> 
> edit: SHE JUST STARTED SINGING WHILE I WAS PLAYING THE PIANO


I love your excitement haha


----------



## astoria (Apr 25, 2020)

Strong Badam said:


> I love your excitement haha


Yesss! I was so shocked, I got on the piano to play and she suddenly started singing. I was surprised cause I didn’t know they could sing in their house and it was so adorable haha

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



starlightsong said:


> ...Sterling lives in a jail cell? Oh. That's. Well, my brother wanted to move him in via amiibo because we thought he looked cool but I never got around to it. And that sounds awful and kinda makes me glad I never moved him in, which makes me sad because his design is awesome  His house in NL is really nice too, it looks like a castle with the library wall, a grand piano, and that kind of stuff!
> 
> On topic though, it's good to know they can in fact change the music that's playing.


Yeah his house is very disappointing for me, it looks so cool in that picture. Here’s a pic of it in new horizons:





*EDIT: *I DID IT!! Sterling finally changed his song! I went on nookipedia/fandom and looked at what songs he had in his old house and I gave him Lucky K.K. and it’s playing now! I guess he just wasn’t liking the songs I was giving him before lol


----------

